# New archery shop in Tampa, Fl



## Punch B4 Lunch (Jun 3, 2007)

ya they are a pretty big shooting sports complex. they sell hoyt and bowtec and have an indoor 20 yd bow range and a 100 yd rifle range.


----------



## Old E. (Jul 19, 2007)

I've been in a few times. Great store!


----------



## kimberGR (Nov 26, 2009)

Just found the shop in tampa. I live in Flagler county and my wife is looking to get one of the electric colored passions. Most shops do not carry the special order colors. My wife called them and Heather said that she had the eletric teal bow that was her personal bow. She was more than happy to show it off and the staff was very nice. Thank you for your help.


----------

